# Kalamazoo, MI - ID#122791 Jessica, F 8 mos, B&T



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12741274

Jessica is a black and tan female purebred German Shepherd Dog. She is approximately 8 months old. She has not been spayed. Jessica appears to be well socialized and friendly. Jessica appears to be very loving and affectionate. Jessica is very smart and can probably be trained easily.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Kalamazoo, MI Jessica 8 mos B&T : ID#122791*

Oh sweet girl!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Kalamazoo, MI Jessica 8 mos B&T : ID#122791*

What a cutie and just a baby.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Kalamazoo, MI Jessica 8 mos B&T : ID#122791*

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Kalamazoo, MI Jessica 8 mos B&T : ID#122791*

Big BUMP

Anyone local?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Kalamazoo, MI Jessica 8 mos B&T : ID#122791*

Is there is someone local that can pull her?

I am checking to see if the transport Friday/Saturday is going to be going through where 69 meets 80/90. If so, I can commit to her. 

It is an hour drive from the shelter to that location. 

Anyone who can pull and drive?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Kalamazoo, MI Jessica 8 mos B&T : ID#122791*

I am near the shelter, have to work friday, til 4 ish, though. PM me w/ details on the transport. I just called the shelter and the notes said someone was interested in her for Friday. I don't know if this is someone on here that called? Her pull fee is $57 and the cost up front for her spay. They will call the potential adopters vet to verify the spay fee. If this dog is pulled and will live in Kzoo county, an extra $10 license fee applies. I gave them my # to call before euthan.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Kalamazoo, MI Jessica 8 mos B&T : ID#122791*

Do we need to wait until Friday to find out if he has been pulled/adopted?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Kalamazoo, MI Jessica 8 mos B&T : ID#122791*

There was a reserve on her, you could try to call tomorrow for more info. The lady I talked to today was also doing dispatch, so busy and didnt have much information on her. I just let it go, thinking maybe it was someone from here. She will not be euth. they will call me first, but if you let them know you are affiliated with Brightstar and doing transport on Friday thru the area, they may give you first dibs. Let me know how I can help. Like I said I work friday til about 4 but can pull, transport after that or pull fri. and trans Sat. The AC is about 30 min west of the 1-94/69 interchange, barring traffic back-ups. It is just off I-94 business loop at Sprinkle Rd


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Kalamazoo, MI Jessica 8 mos B&T : ID#122791*

I just found out the transport goes through Cleveland.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Kalamazoo, MI Jessica 8 mos B&T : ID#122791*

Bumping this young girl up.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Kalamazoo, MI Jessica 8 mos B&T : ID#122791*

that has to be the cutest little face I have seen in years!!
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Kalamazoo, MI Jessica 8 mos B&T : ID#122791*

Still Listed


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Kalamazoo, MI Jessica 8 mos B&T : ID#122791*

As stated before, I will take this girl. I need help with pulling and transport as I am in NY.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Listing removed: Kalamazoo, MI Jessica 8 mos*

Listing removed, it takes awhile for the AC to update Petfinder, I think she was adopted on Friday~Hopefully she is in a great home!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Listing removed: Kalamazoo, MI Jessica 8 mos*

I hope so too!


----------

